# Spanish???



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 5, 2012)

I called about a goat today and was told she a spanish breed that does not get very big and thats polled, he couldnt remember the name. Heres a pick, what do you think?? Any guesses


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you have a better pic?


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 5, 2012)

No thats all i have. I called him again and he didnt really seam interested in helping me, I dont really think he knows. He did say they are definatly not Nigerian or pygmy but that they are bred to a pygmy buck. The other doe looks nigerian to me but i dont know. Kiko maybe?? Maybe they arent spanish at all. She looks thick to me, muscled like a meat breed. The post is gone now though.


----------



## mama24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Kikos are from New Zealand. La Manchas are the only Spanish goat I know of, but they have those tiny little ears, doesn't look like this one is a La Mancha at all, maybe part.

This is the first link that came up when I googled spanish goat breeds. He might be talking about these. http://www.spanishgoats.org/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 6, 2012)

There is a Spanish breed of meat goat, Literally referred to as Spanish. But they aren't polled and they aren't all that small. Not sure what that man was referring too. 

But that is for sure a meat goat breed, with that wide of a back. 



http://www.goats4h.com/DebDahl/Started.html


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 6, 2012)

Many people refer to any mixed or unknown breed of goat as a "spanish"  goat.  There is a specific Spanish breed but it often has no relation.

Polled is uncommon in the spanish and almost unheard of in kikos.  

I suspect the guy reeally doesn't know what he has and is making assumptions based on incomplete and/or incorrect hearsay.


----------



## RamblingCowgirl (Feb 6, 2012)

I was reading something on spanish goats a month or so back...can't remember just where or how I came across it, it was rather detailed tho. It said there are a number of typs or blood lines of spanish goats {in the meat typ} kind of like with pinewood cattle, and game chickens. I don't remember if any were polled, I don't think so.

She could a be a cross and come out polled {I would think} does seem to have more of a meat build.

ETA silly me it was on the Spanish Goat Association web site http://spanishgoats.org/bloodlines.htm


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

The folks I used to live with in Kendall County Texas had a couple Spanish goats from the Rocking Chair Ranch in Texas.  They are a breed.  And NO they are not polled.  They have a more square face and  are kind of a pretty.  They are a fairly meaty little goat.  

This one looks mixed but the picture isn't very good.


----------

